# What is the best shampoo/conditioner for your chi?



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Is "Sergeant's fur so fresh dog shampoo good for Chihuahua smooth and long coat?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I used the tea tree one from pets at home. It made her skin non flaky and her fur smooth!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

We use regular puppy brand shampoo and conditioner and do rub downs with coconut oil.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love Buddy Wash shampoo and conditioner on my long coats. It smells fabulous and leaves them soft and fluffy. I also like Cain and Able brand.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've used a lot of different branda but pure paws is our favorite! Especially the H20 line! I have 2 short coats and 2 long coats. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I only use natural shampoo and stuff for my kid...he has very sensitiv skin, so he can't have any fake smells...we love happytails products, and isle of dogs..


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I love Buddy Wash shampoo and conditioner on my long coats. It smells fabulous and leaves them soft and fluffy. I also like Cain and Able brand.


Same here. Earthbath shampoos are also pretty good. I use these on my long coat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I use the puppylicious one from pets at home, makes Prince smell so nice and feel so soft!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Jayda said:


> I love Buddy Wash shampoo and conditioner on my long coats. It smells fabulous and leaves them soft and fluffy. I also like Cain and Able brand.


Same here! Mine don't get baths very often, but when they really need one, I only use Buddy Wash


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I found the brand I use is yhe groom room brand from pets at home. Ibe only used it once to sort out a skin condition and it worked a treat. Havent used it in about a month but I'm thinking to have another go in the next couple of days. Probably Friday


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> Same here. Earthbath shampoos are also pretty good. I use these on my long coat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good to here this. I just bought Earthbath Hypoallergenic shampoo and wipes.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

...So the best shampoo/conditioner is the one that keeps the skin from being dry?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We use Buddy Wash shampoo for Bella and Lina. It's made with coconut oil, aloe vera, vitamin E and natural ingredients in a soap free formulation. Both girls love their baths, their fur coats are very soft, and they smell wonderful.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I like Buddy wash and Buddy splash. My dogs very rarely get baths (Kerri more often cause she does therapy work) but I love the buddy wash, it leaves them very soft and never has irritated anyone.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you very much for everyone's information it is a big help. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

